# Audio aufnahme über Java - speichern als MP3?



## k-obra (30. November 2007)

Hallo Leute
Ich würde gerne in Erfahrung bringen, ob es möglich ist mit Java ein PRogramm zu basteln, mit dem ich Audio Dateien per Mikro aufnehmen kann und diese dann als MP3 abspeichern kann. 
Meinetwegen kann man auch erst als wav speichern und dann während der Laufzeit in MP3 konvertieren.
Hab leider nix konkretes dazu finden können.

Danke für eure Antworten.
k-obra


----------



## hagbard23 (30. November 2007)

Es gibt eine Java MP3 lib, die eigentlich recht gut ist....

http://www.javazoom.net/javalayer/javalayer.html

es gibt Methoden zum decodieren und abspielen von wav und mp3.....


----------



## matdacat (3. Dezember 2007)

Und für die Aufnahme selbst verwendest du das Java Media Framework.


----------



## agdfhdfhjfgj (2. November 2010)

und wie kann man vam radioeingang (kopfhöhrer beim handy) aufnehmen?


----------



## sheel (2. November 2010)

Bist du dir sicher, dass das ein RadioEINGANG ist? :suspekt:


----------

